# help me make up my mind...



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am going to buy a new handgun for black bear protection, cause we have a ton of them here now. I have found 3 different guns that I am trying to decide on. the first one is a taurus tracker in 44 mag. the second is a glock 20 10mm and the third is a xdm 45.acp. the only reason I am considering the xdm is because I found one brand new for $400. so which one would you get to take down a black bear if you had too??


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Personally I love the 44 magnum and I also beleive that it would be far superior to the other two options. I don't hunt black bears and have never but I don't see it having a problem taking out most if not all black bear that you would encounter. I myself wouldn't put much faith in either of the other two options to put a bear down when it counts.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

None..shot gun with 00 buck shot.

If you are going pick a hand gun and carry as a side arm go with the heaviest round possible. I have .44's and they will kill a bear as will a .357 or even a 9mm. Problem is if you are picking a weapon for protection from an attacting bear...you want as much as possible.

Some where back in the archives is a post talking about searching in the bush for a wounded bear.

Over all they will leave if you give them the chance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

To answer your question, of the three you mention the 44 mag is IMO the best option. The 10mm will do the job however I prefer a revolver as they are far less likely to jam. I'd have nothing against a shotgun in the corner with 00buck and would find it preferable to the 44 in the house but it's not always practical to carry a shotgun around.
I'd look into the Ruger Redhawk in 44Mag. I would not suggest anything smaller(less powerful) than the 10mm, nor would I count on one leaving if it is mad or hungry.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I carry a a Kimber 1911 .45 acp. The reason I carry that gun is because it is what I have, I'm sure there is other calibers or guns that may perform better, but I dont't have them. I am comfortable with the way my gun handles and performs. Never had to use it on a bear but I have drawn it several times "just in case".


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Guy's I totaly ignored your advice, I am sorry. I bought the xdm 45acp. I bought it because of the deal I got on it. The gun was brand new never fired and I gave $400 for it. The guy I bought it from gave me the receipt from where he bought it last month. He paid $733.56 for it. I couldnt pass that deal up. But I am still planning on buying a 44 mag wheel gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgive you for not following our sage advice. I can't blame you one bit for snagging the xdm at that savings.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would love to have one of those Trackers! The ones I've picked up feel so natural in the hand and they've got the barrel porting on the end. Im sure the 12+ rounds of 45 acp will do alright. My money would've taken 5 44's though.

Different strokes for different folks.

I'd try loading some heavy hard cast wadcutters pretty hot or if you're buying ammo I know cor-bons got some pretty hot stuff


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree withthe corbon advice from 2tay Just be sure to run a few to make sure that they feed without a hitch.


----------

